# RSQ Hotcig regulated Squonker Reviews



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

There has been a lot of excitement with this new squonker so lets try put together all our reviews and experiences on this really well priced gem here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

I have been using the RSQ all weekend and the battery life seems to be great as well as all the other positives this little gem has been getting. I have tried to find fault with it but apart from maybe a little heavy (which is also a positive because it's really well made) I'm really enjoy it. I think there are going to be a lot of happy regulated squonkers when vape mail starts arriving today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been using the RSQ all weekend and the battery life seems to be great as well as all the other positives this little gem has been getting. I have tried to find fault with it but apart from maybe a little heavy (which is also a positive because it's really well made) I'm really enjoy it. I think there are going to be a lot of happy regulated squonkers when vape mail starts arriving today!




I cant wait, Courier guy should be here before 10 looking at my previous deliveries. The excitement is killing me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ugi (20/11/17)

I agree Rob.....I for one iam very very pleased.... Used it the entire weekend had different rdas on it and what a gem....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Hadaly prepped for RSQ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neval630 (20/11/17)

How’s the chip compared to the likes of the dna board in the inbox ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/11/17)

Mine should arrive tomorrow can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

Neval630 said:


> How’s the chip compared to the likes of the dna board in the inbox ?



Well it's not a DNA board but it certainly does the job A OK... I still have my HotCig R150 and it's the one mod I'll never sell despite the fact I never use it anymore... we bonded at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Trust the courier guy to deliver accordingly. Waiting for one more piece of vape gear before I display hand check

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

One issue found already, one of the door magnets fell off already when opening the door

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alex (20/11/17)

Rafique said:


> One issue found already, one of the door magnets fell off already when opening the door


* https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=sticky-business-how-to-glue-neodymum-magnets*
*Sticky Business - How to Glue Neodymium Magnets *
* About Adhesives and Glue*
In so many applications, some form of glue or adhesive is used to hold a magnet in place. With so many questions about glue, we thought we'd share some of the things we've learned over the years of gluing neodymium magnets.

* Make Sure the Surfaces are Clean*
While we're by no means a bunch of adhesive experts like the folks at 3M or Loctite, we've glued our fair share of magnets in various assemblies, projects, products and test rigs. For specific details, be sure to read the instructions on the exact adhesive you're using. We've found that they all seem to start with something along the lines of, "Clean the surface before applying the glue."

That can't be stressed enough. The surfaces must be clean. It's amazing how a little bit of greasy fingerprints can reduce the strength and repeatability of a glue bond. You can use isopropyl alcohol with a swab or cloth. There are some products sold as adhesive primers, usually made of alcohol or acetone. They are another way of making sure the surface is clean.

* Scratch the Surface*





D82 magnets, sanded, scratched and stock
Many adhesives have specific instructions for surface preparation of steel or aluminum. While they never seem to have specific recommendations for nickel-plated neodymium magnets, we've followed their recommendations for metals. For example, check out the top of page 4 of this spec for 3M's DP-100 Epoxy Adhesive. For bonding to steel, it says:


Wipe free of dust with oil-free solvent such as acetone or isopropyl alcohol.
Sandblast or abrade using clean fine grit abrasives
All epoxies and many other adhesives call for roughening of an especially smooth surface. Use a light grit sandpaper to lightly sand a little bit of the nickel plated surface prior to gluing. After sanding, be sure to clean the dust off the magnet first! For some sizes, you can even just scratch the surface a little with a sharp nail, which works almost as well.

* What Glue Should I Use?*
There are a number that usually work quite well. Here's a list of a few of the basics you might choose from:


Two-Part Epoxy (often sold as 5-minute epoxy in stores) Most epoxies work well, but pay attention to the cure-times.
Cyanoacrylate (super glue or crazy glue)
Urethane adhesives (sold as Gorilla Glue)
JB Weld see updates below
Liquid Nails
Mod Podge
Silicone adhesives
In a majority of applications we see, epoxy works best. It's generally good at bonding with both the nickel plating of our magnets and many other surfaces.

* What Not to Use!*




Do not use a hot glue gun on neodymium magnets. While this adhesive works really well on so many surfaces, the high temperatures can demagnetize your magnets. Even the so-called low temperature hot melts are well above the Maximum Operating Temperatures of most neodymium magnets. Don't do it!

* Gluing Plastics*
Trying to adhere magnets to plastics is a sticky issue that quickly gets complicated. Again, we're not adhesive experts, so consider contacting technical support at an adhesive company for your specific needs.

Some plastics are easier than others to glue to. Plastics like ABS (used in many consumer products) and PVC (the white plumbing pipes) work well with many different adhesives. Other plastics like Polypropylene (milk jugs) or Polyethylene (plastic shopping bags) are practically impossible to get a strong bond with. For some, you will have to resort to a mechanical bond.

* Other Adhesive Ideas*
For smaller magnets, double-sided adhesive tape can be a good fit. Such tapes are generally not strong enough for the really big, powerful magnets. Such options might include 3M's VHB Tape, or our own Adhesive Dots, which are pre-cut for a number of disc sizes.

* Updates!*
Glue and magnets is such a hot topic, we've received a number of great suggestions from our customers. Thanks to all who have shared their experiences!

One of our customers wrote in about good results with a high peel strength Double/Bubble Orange epoxy adhesive. They have a neat package that's a one-time-use envelope.

Another reported good success holding cylindrical and ring magnets into holes in an anodized aluminum part using Loctite 609 (acrylic adhesive) and Loctite 638 (urethane methacrylate). When used with Loctite 7649 primer (an acetone cleaner), they didn't find it necessary to roughen either surface.

A number of folks wrote in to warn about using JB Weld adhesive with powerful neodymium magnets. JB Weld is a popular epoxy adhesive with steel filler material. Apparently, the flakes of metal help to draw the material all around the entire magnet while the glue is still wet, making an awful mess. While there might be a few applications where this phenomenon is a feature, be cautious for general use. Thanks to everyone who wrote in! Also note that, if controlled, some folks also reported great bond strength using JB Weld.

For gluing to plastics, a customer strongly recommend checking out Loctite Plastic Bonder Epoxy. It's an epoxy formula with acrylic in it. They reported great results with Polycarbonate (PC), without having to roughen either surface! Loctite says it works well with, "ABS, PVC, Acrylic, Nylon, Polycarbonate and Mylar."

Avoid gluing magnets to plastics with 3M thin transfer tape. This is due to the surface flatness of the magnet vs the plastic can cause areas of poor contact so the adhesive doesn’t "wet out."

Don't let the freshly assembled product cure near steel products or other assemblies that might pull the magnet away while the adhesive dries. Instead, try arranging magnets so that they pull towards a steel plate so that it holds the magnet in position!

3M foam tape with Low Surface Energy (LSE) adhesive on both sides works will with magnets and ABS plastic. The foam gives enough to "wet out" both surfaces.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Alex said:


> *Sticky Business - How to Glue Neodymium Magnets *
> * About Adhesives and Glue*
> In so many applications, some form of glue or adhesive is used to hold a magnet in place. With so many questions about glue, we thought we'd share some of the things we've learned over the years of gluing neodymium magnets.
> 
> ...


Always ready with a helping hand
Nice one @Alex

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/11/17)

@Rob Fisher does anyone hav any play on their door? Any movement back and forth that’s my pet hate very keen to know


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Rob Fisher does anyone hav any play on their door? Any movement back and forth that’s my pet hate very keen to know



I feel you with the door play... there is a little bit of play... but that I can live with because to feel the play you really need to try get the movement. But with normal use there is no play to drive you crazy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/17)

Those of you who have the RSQ and those about to get it - pleeeeeeez fill this thread with you experiences and views. 

I am on the edge with this as my first regulated squonker so will count on your opinions and experiences to make a decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Silver said:


> Those of you who have the RSQ and those about to get it - pleeeeeeez fill this thread with you experiences and views.
> 
> I am on the edge with this as my first regulated squonker so will count on your opinions and experiences to make a decision.



One word, brilliant.

Really small for a regulated squonk, as per @Rob Fisher , it is a bit hefty.

Solid construction even though my magnet fell off. I have mended it.

Super soft squonk bottle and the HM chip isn't too bad as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (20/11/17)

one magnet makes contact with your battery hence the little movement... other than that @Silver id say buy it.

the settings you make to the mod like the screen rotation and light colour reverts back to default when you swop out battery.....wish there was a way to save settings to device

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Got mine
very very nice
only downside is the magnet that was not stuck on.
shitty quality control unfortunately but I am sure the rest of the mod will work fine.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

soooo
quick take on the mod
more comfortable in the hand than the SVA clone (rounded shape to the RSQ)
screen not as nice as that of the DNA
size is perfect
quite a bit heavier than the SVA but in a nice solid way
self adjusting 510 is a clear win 
magnets are crap but can be fixed 
provided squonk bottles are crap - swopped in my arctic dolphins  fits perfectly
so all in all quite a win for the price
entheon has found a new home

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> soooo
> quick take on the mod
> more comfortable in the hand than the SVA clone (rounded shape to the RSQ)
> screen not as nice as that of the DNA
> ...



I was looking for a comparison to the SVA clone, Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well it's not a DNA board but it certainly does the job A OK... I still have my HotCig R150 and it's the one mod I'll never sell despite the fact I never use it anymore... we bonded at the time.



Collecting my R150 when I come to SA later this month. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (20/11/17)

trigger pulled , will try do a video review this week still .....


----------



## jm10 (20/11/17)

So I’m about to pop into Sirs later on to get this squonker but my question is what RDA do i get, I’m after flavour over clouds if that helps, any help guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (20/11/17)

jm10 said:


> So I’m about to pop into Sirs later on to get this squonker but my question is what RDA do i get, I’m after flavour over clouds if that helps, any help guys?



Flave , Soul S , Hadaly depending on your vaping style you can't go wrong with either. Good luck getting an auth one so I'd suggest see what clones Sirs have in stock. The WASP Nano also comes to mind great little atty for the price .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (20/11/17)

HM tools found here to setup and modify RSQ http://www.hot-vapor.com/download.asp?id=143&i=143

Change themes, wire, default screen config, shutoff time......alles
You Welcome fellow vapers

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

jm10 said:


> So I’m about to pop into Sirs later on to get this squonker but my question is what RDA do i get, I’m after flavour over clouds if that helps, any help guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Entheon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/11/17)

So far so good. Have only been using it for 2 hours but I have no door rattle . and this thing is really tiny. Anyone care to give me advice on how to connect the bottle . seems quite a mission getting the tube over the pin . I'm more used to the pico/dripbox with the solid pipe . 

Just for some size reference .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So far so good. Have only been using it for 2 hours but I have no door rattle . and this thing is really tiny. Anyone care to give me advice on how to connect the bottle . seems quite a mission getting the tube over the pin . I'm more used to the pico/dripbox with the solid pipe .
> 
> Just for some size reference .
> View attachment 113827
> View attachment 113828



Try and lube the tip. yeah doesn't sound right but you know what I mean

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (20/11/17)

Ugi said:


> HM tools found here to setup and modify RSQ http://www.hot-vapor.com/download.asp?id=143&i=143
> 
> Change themes, wire, default screen config, shutoff time......alles
> You Welcome fellow vapers



Thanks @Ugi .... sure this is going to come in handy!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Rafique said:


> Try and lube the tip. yeah doesn't sound right but you know what I mean


That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So far so good. Have only been using it for 2 hours but I have no door rattle . and this thing is really tiny. Anyone care to give me advice on how to connect the bottle . seems quite a mission getting the tube over the pin . I'm more used to the pico/dripbox with the solid pipe .
> 
> Just for some size reference .
> View attachment 113827
> View attachment 113828


I used my Arctic dolphin bottles. works much better


----------



## Amir (20/11/17)

Silver said:


> Those of you who have the RSQ and those about to get it - pleeeeeeez fill this thread with you experiences and views.
> 
> I am on the edge with this as my first regulated squonker so will count on your opinions and experiences to make a decision.



I have one on the way... Full black version along with the gun metal Dead Rabbit RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/11/17)

Mine says too hot after 3 pulls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Keyaam said:


> Mine says too hot after 3 pulls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't pull so hard


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Keyaam said:


> Mine says too hot after 3 pulls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You not in temp control?


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Magnet fix 






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Magnet fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that with good ol super glue bud?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Magnet fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those flowers that u bought for ur other half to say sorry for getting another mod? Dual purpose flowers guys, if the above is correct, you sir are leading the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Is that with good ol super glue bud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so eh. Bostik something or other


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Are those flowers that u bought for ur other half to say sorry for getting another mod? Dual purpose flowers guys, if the above is correct, you sir are leading the way!


Haha no that was for the birth of the baby. 
Luckily she does not even give my mods a 2nd glance.


----------



## shaun2707 (20/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think so eh. Bostik something or other




Kewl, need to make sure I take some along to work tomorrow for when mine arrives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

shaun2707 said:


> Kewl, need to make sure I take some along to work tomorrow for when mine arrives
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may get lucky and have no magnet issues.


----------



## Scouse45 (20/11/17)

@Silver my thought so far. I like the size and weight very much. Fits easily into my hand no problem and it’s hardly weighty at all. Feels sturdy and of solid quality. Even the door is solid. Im a fan of mods that fit a 22 and 24 easily and both look the part. 

Internals r clean and very sturdy again nothing to complain about at all. The two squonk bottle options, one is too hard and the other a bit soft but the softer one is working well enough so far and u can’t use other bottles so this is jus fine. They should’ve included a spare soft coz u only get one of each.

The chip is excllent as u would expect from hotcig. I don’t care much for the flashing lights behind the squonk bottle so I turned mine off. Slight issue is that changing battery everything resets so my lights come back on but it’s far from a deal breaker. Seems to hit hard and clean much the same as other chips and battery life I’m yet to really tell. Seems on par with the rest. 

Many pros here easy to use, solid, so nice in the hand quality chip and just looks neat. Cons for me r the bottle options aren’t perfect, new battery resets the settings and due to my ocd my biggest con is the slightest of slight door movement. It moves just enough to irritate me. Not as much at the vt or my therion bf did but enough to irritate. 

All being said I’ve used it non stop and very much like it. For the price it’s a joke the quality u r getting here. One of the best squonks around and probably one of the buys of the year for the price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/17)

Thanks @Scouse45 !
Great feedback and informative
I wonder if the hard bottle is about the hardness of a Reo bottle. If so I will probably like that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Scouse45 !
> Great feedback and informative
> I wonder if the hard bottle is about the hardness of a Reo bottle. If so I will probably like that one.


Yes it is similar spot on bud


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Scouse45 !
> Great feedback and informative
> I wonder if the hard bottle is about the hardness of a Reo bottle. If so I will probably like that one.



It's harder than the kanger bottles . almost needs 2 fingers to press

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (21/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> .....The two squonk bottle options, one is too hard and the other a bit soft but the softer one is working well enough so far and u *can’t* use other bottles so this is jus fine.......[/USER]



Quick edit here bud, I'm sure everyone knows what you meant though. I think you meant to say you can use other bottles.. Just for someone else that might read your post at a later stage.


----------



## Scouse45 (21/11/17)

skola said:


> Quick edit here bud, I'm sure everyone knows what you meant though. I think you meant to say you can use other bottles.. Just for someone else that might read your post at a later stage.


My apologies I somehow thought u couldn’t use other bottles due to the shape I will test mine later with my sjmy bottles. 

Last note @skola @Silver i do find it ever so slightly underpowered compared to the dna chip but nothing to worry about maybe 3-5w less. I jus pushed the power up slightly. I would still rather take this device

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> It's harder than the kanger bottles . almost needs 2 fingers to press



well I tend to over press the Reo bottles eish , hard hands .... oh well ... hopefully getting mine today then I can do a video review this week hopefully ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/17)

Anyone else struggling to get batteries out ? I already tore a wrap on 1 getting it out . should really have put a pull tab in the battery tray


----------



## Daniel (21/11/17)

Got it , same magnet issue ... should really have had better QC but I suppose magnets got sticked on last so no real checks done ? 

Otherwise solid mod ... video review coming up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

And we’re up and running... so far no faults or issues. Straight into power mode at 70W 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone else struggling to get batteries out ? I already tore a wrap on 1 getting it out . should really have put a pull tab in the battery tray



I remove battery like I do with SVA mod 
Hold mod and smack it hard into open palm of other hand and battery pops out 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My apologies I somehow thought u couldn’t use other bottles due to the shape I will test mine later with my sjmy bottles.



I enquired about alternative bottles and was advised that the Arctic Dolphin will work




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (21/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> My apologies I somehow thought u couldn’t use other bottles due to the shape I will test mine later with my sjmy bottles.
> 
> Last note @skola @Silver i do find it ever so slightly underpowered compared to the dna chip but nothing to worry about maybe 3-5w less. I jus pushed the power up slightly. I would still rather take this device


I am using the SJMY bottle in it currently and it fits perfectly. Gonna pop in to Vape King later and get some black Coil Master silicone bottles as they are the same size as the SJMY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I enquired about alternative bottles and was advised that the Arctic Dolphin will work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup got arctic dolphin in mine


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I remove battery like I do with SVA mod
> Hold mod and smack it hard into open palm of other hand and battery pops out
> 
> 
> ...


It has a little indent at the bottom by the positive end. Just stick the side of your finger in or nail if long enough


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

Amir said:


> And we’re up and running... so far no faults or issues. Straight into power mode at 70W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha half a bottle and the battery is kaput

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha half a bottle and the battery is kaput



Actually I'm down from 3/4 full to 1/4 full and I've only lost 10% on battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

Amir said:


> Actually I'm down from 3/4 full to 1/4 full and I've only lost 10% on battery life.


not bad
will need to try a high power build


----------



## Amir (21/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> not bad
> will need to try a high power build



I think the resistance makes all the difference... Gonna do full battery and full bottle test in a bit... Just need to clear my desk as well as empty the 'testing' juice in the bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (21/11/17)

I am 2 bottles (SJMY - 6ml i think) down and my battery is at 63%. Using LG brownies.
RDA that I'm using is a Hadaly, 0.23 ohm Alien coil in the deck, vaping at 45-50 watts.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (21/11/17)

Thanks for all the inputs 
Very useful and informative. 

@Daniel , when you've done your video please also pop a link to it here in this thread. Asseblief.


----------



## Scouse45 (21/11/17)

skola said:


> I am 2 bottles (SJMY - 6ml i think) down and my battery is at 63%. Using LG brownies.
> RDA that I'm using is a Hadaly, 0.23 ohm Alien coil in the deck, vaping at 45-50 watts.


How do u get it to show the percentage of the battery I don’t get that bud


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (21/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How do u get it to show the percentage of the battery I don’t get that bud


Press fire 3 times to get in the menu. Then press the fire button till you land on the amps. Then use the +- buttons to change. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola (21/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> How do u get it to show the percentage of the battery I don’t get that bud


What @Daniel da Rocha said. Thanks bud.


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> It has a little indent at the bottom by the positive end. Just stick the side of your finger in or nail if long enough


My fingers cannot get into It . May have to ask a 5year old to take it out for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> My fingers cannot get into It . May have to ask a 5year old to take it out for me


Ouch  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## veecee (28/11/17)

Hey guys, need some advice on this. Im a total vape noob. Ive been using an AIO for a few months. I noticed the hype around this mod, and was intrigued. 

Then researched squonking, and I now know what that is. 

I would prefer as small an inconspicuous a mid as possible, and this ticks that box. I've been reading on tanks vs drips. If I were to get a rebuildable, I think I would prefer an rta over an rda. 

All that being said, it seems that the squonker method is the best of both worlds. 

So, my questions are, do squonk mods leak?

Can you squeeze too much liquid up into the rda?

Is an rda better than an rta?

What else do I need to buy to have a working vape, once I've bought the squonk mod?

TIA
Vc




Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (28/11/17)

veecee said:


> Hey guys, need some advice on this. Im a total vape noob. Ive been using an AIO for a few months. I noticed the hype around this mod, and was intrigued.
> 
> Then researched squonking, and I now know what that is.
> 
> ...


U seem to hav a good understanding so far. The squonker basically gives u the wonderful flavour of a dripper that really can’t b beaten, without the need to drip. 

So basically u fill the squonk bottle and u good to go. When u taste ur wick getting a bit dry u giv a light press and hold the bottle in for a couple seconds. Yes u can oversquonk but trust me u get used to the squonk action so quickly within a day. 

U jus need a nice atty now a nice dripper that has the bottom fed pin with it which enables u to feed the juice from the bottom of the dripper. A great entry level is the wasp. I would recommend single coil droppers for this mod as it is a single battery and u want to get the most out of battery life. All U will need is a dripper and juice and single battery and u good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## veecee (28/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> U seem to hav a good understanding so far. The squonker basically gives u the wonderful flavour of a dripper that really can’t b beaten, without the need to drip.
> 
> So basically u fill the squonk bottle and u good to go. When u taste ur wick getting a bit dry u giv a light press and hold the bottle in for a couple seconds. Yes u can oversquonk but trust me u get used to the squonk action so quickly within a day.
> 
> U jus need a nice atty now a nice dripper that has the bottom fed pin with it which enables u to feed the juice from the bottom of the dripper. A great entry level is the wasp. I would recommend single coil droppers for this mod as it is a single battery and u want to get the most out of battery life. All U will need is a dripper and juice and single battery and u good to go.


Thx for the advice scouse45. Can any rda be used? I assume you need a different pin to allow the little pipe to fit through.

Are there only specific rda's that allow the pin with the hole. 

Im mostly concerned about leaks, since I'll likely be carrying it around in my pocket most of the day.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

@Scouse45 summed it up very well @veecee

on the issue of leaking, if you carry a squonk setup in your pocket and say you just squonked so there is juice in the atty and you take just one vape and put it in your pocket, it may leak a bit if the atty turns to an angle. Juice may seep out the airholes

But if you vape it till it needs another squonk (ie quite dry) then there is usually not a problem. In my Reo squonkers i never get leaking directly from the juice bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (28/11/17)

Silver said:


> @Scouse45 summed it up very well @veecee
> 
> on the issue of leaking, if you carry a squonk setup in your pocket and say you just squonked so there is juice in the atty and you take just one vape and put it in your pocket, it may leak a bit if the atty turns to an angle. Juice may seep out the airholes
> 
> But if you vape it till it needs another squonk (ie quite dry) then there is usually not a problem. In my Reo squonkers i never get leaking directly from the juice bottle.


Thx silver, appreciate it

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/11/17)

veecee said:


> Thx silver, appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Hi @veecee, yip you are looking at a good little setup there. I've been eyeing it myself but need to draw the line somewhere. 
This mod is a regulated unit so you will be relatively safe, just be aware that most squonk mods are mechanical and do not posses the safety devices of a regulated mod, so be aware not all squonkers are the same. For completeness's sake you will require a bottom fed RDA with this, which implies building your own coils or buying pre-made ones. So a coil building kit will also be a necessity if you go the own coil way.
Coming back to my first statement, although this is a regulated mod and the resistance of your build is not that critical, it would be a good and recommended practice to familiarize yourself with Ohm's law just to play it safe. One can over stress the battery in a regulated mod as well. There is a thread on this somewhere, just can't find it now. Think @Silver started it a few months ago.

Anyhow, enjoy the journey, I think you will enjoy this little device.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @veecee, yip you are looking at a good little setup there. I've been eyeing it myself but need to draw the line somewhere.
> This mod is a regulated unit so you will be relatively safe, just be aware that most squonk mods are mechanical and do not posses the safety devices of a regulated mod, so be aware not all squonkers are the same. For completeness's sake you will require a bottom fed RDA with this, which implies building your own coils or buying pre-made ones. So a coil building kit will also be a necessity if you go the own coil way.
> Coming back to my first statement, although this is a regulated mod and the resistance of your build is not that critical, it would be a good and recommended practice to familiarize yourself with Ohm's law just to play it safe. One can over stress the battery in a regulated mod as well. There is a thread on this somewhere, just can't find it now. Think @Silver started it a few months ago.
> 
> ...


I was referring to another thread but this one also deals with it.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (28/11/17)

Raindance said:


> I was referring to another thread but this one also deals with it.
> 
> Cheers!


Thx rain dance, I'll look into bottom feed rda's and coil building. I did some research into Aquino setups, and quickly realised most mods were mech's, which I'm not really interested in right now. Regulated will suit me best I think.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (28/11/17)

Vid up mofos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands (29/11/17)

Ok, here goes, I havnt used a regulated mod since February, now this has my attention.

So to the guys with some experience,for a work horse mod, regardless of the price difference, how does the rsq stack up against the other guys, Therion 75c ,SVA clone and Vt inbox 

Im Considering a Therion or RSQ

Im not too fussed about TC ,leds or the provided bottle

Thanks guys 

Kind regards


----------



## Greyz (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Ok, here goes, I havnt used a regulated mod since February, now this has my attention.
> 
> So to the guys with some experience,for a work horse mod, regardless of the price difference, how does the rsq stack up against the other guys, Therion 75c ,SVA clone and Vt inbox
> 
> ...



Owning both the VT Inbox and the RSQ, I can say the RSQ wins for form factor and looks. Battery life between the 2 is about the same, with the RSQ hitting just a tad soft for the selected wattage vs the Inbox DNA chip - but thats negligible. To put it simply, "If a mugger came and stole my vape bag, would I buy an Inbox or RSQ?" - the answer, I'd get another RSQ.
Can't comment on the Therion or SVA as I dont own them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Ok, here goes, I havnt used a regulated mod since February, now this has my attention.
> 
> So to the guys with some experience,for a work horse mod, regardless of the price difference, how does the rsq stack up against the other guys, Therion 75c ,SVA clone and Vt inbox
> 
> ...


If you don't need temp control then skip the DNA boards, why pay more for features you won't use?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Ok, here goes, I havnt used a regulated mod since February, now this has my attention.
> 
> So to the guys with some experience,for a work horse mod, regardless of the price difference, how does the rsq stack up against the other guys, Therion 75c ,SVA clone and Vt inbox
> 
> ...


Hey man,

I've gone through most mech squonkers and personally prefer regulated for squonking. 

Here's my 2 cents as I've owned all 4 mods you are talking about;

SVA Clone - It's a nice size but I felt the build quality is under par. Mine had some bad machining and the panels popped off about 2 days after buying it. Also the manual adjusting 510 is a big pain in the ass. Especially if you have multiple RDAs. The chip i can't really fault as it is a DNA but being a 75 I felt it didn't hit as hard as other mods. 

VT Inbox - Good mod but a bit on the big side. Battery panels were quite loose and had alot of rattle. Bottles are quite hard (although you can modify silicone bottles to fit but it's a bit of a mission) Chip is the same as the SVA.

RSQ - Awesome little device. Perfect size. Build quality is good apart from the magnets that fall out (quick fix) also the fire button has some issues where if you press it at certain angles it won't fire (Not sure if it was just mine) Led lights are nice in the beginning but get annoying after a while. As for the chip it's good but definitely not as powerful as the DNA. I found it to be at least 5w lower. 

Therion 75C BF - Pricey but definitely my favourite. The build, chip and feel are just perfect for me personally. The bottle is one of if not the best that I have used. Soft and hard at the same time. The top filling through the bottle is just great. The chip is miles ahead of the normal 75 DNA. The battery is tricky to take out and put in but after a bit of practice it's a breeze. 

Battery Life at 40w on a 5 Wrap fused nichrome Clapton +- 3 Seconds per puff;

SVA - 275 puffs 
VT Inbox - 260 puffs
RSQ - 285 puffs
Therion 75C - 300 puffs

Battery - LG Chocolate

If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Informative 4


----------



## Rafique (29/11/17)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I've gone through most mech squonkers and personally prefer regulated for squonking.
> 
> ...




What batteries did you use ?


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (29/11/17)

Rafique said:


> What batteries did you use ?


I was using an LG Chocolate I'll all mods. Battery was about 10 cycles old. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (29/11/17)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I've gone through most mech squonkers and personally prefer regulated for squonking.
> 
> ...


Great review. Thx

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Ok, here goes, I havnt used a regulated mod since February, now this has my attention.
> 
> So to the guys with some experience,for a work horse mod, regardless of the price difference, how does the rsq stack up against the other guys, Therion 75c ,SVA clone and Vt inbox
> 
> ...


Compared to the SVA clone I find myself grabbing the RSQ more. 
They are both excellent mods and you can't go wrong with either. RSQ just feels sturdier and the self adjusting 510 helps a lot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (29/11/17)

I’ve owned pretty much every single regulated squonker there is out there and the top 2 are the rsq and therion respectively. The edge goes to the rsq because of its size and form factor. Therion 75c is also great but being slightly larger and heavier made it uncomfortable to pocket carry for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (29/11/17)

Amir said:


> I’ve owned pretty much every single regulated squonker there is out there and the top 2 are the rsq and therion respectively. The edge goes to the rsq because of its size and form factor. Therion 75c is also great but being slightly larger and heavier made it uncomfortable to pocket carry for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the weight. I don't carry mine in my pocket so it isn't a problem for me but the RSQ wins in the portability category. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

* when you ready to pull the trigger on a Black RSQ, but they out of stock at @Sir Vape ....



wwwwhhhyyyyyyy lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amir (29/11/17)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> I agree with the weight. I don't carry mine in my pocket so it isn't a problem for me but the RSQ wins in the portability category.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk



If you've got it in your hand and it stays there exclusively... The Therion is untouchable. Especially with the location of the squonk hole it just feels so much more natural, well made and solid. The RSQ is more of a throw in a gym bag or pocket kinda vibe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands (29/11/17)

Wow, awesome response, thanks gents, all of you

Special thanks to @Daniel da Rocha for the great comparison and hard data

@Amir iv held a therion 75c in hand and loved it but im not looking for another mod to baby or be overly careful with, the RSQ seems to fit the bill as an everyday workhorse that isnt going to destroy my week if something had to happen to it

Ps. Has anyone tried an OL16 on the RSQ

Best regards


----------



## Amir (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Wow, awesome response, thanks gents, all of you
> 
> Special thanks to @Daniel da Rocha for the great comparison and hard data
> 
> ...



I'll have an OL16 by the end of the week if all goes well with @TheV so I'll have to get back to you on that one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (29/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @veecee, yip you are looking at a good little setup there. I've been eyeing it myself but need to draw the line somewhere.
> Th... ....vice.
> Regards



That line I was talking about, it moved. Red one inbound....

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## veecee (29/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> * when you ready to pull the trigger on a Black RSQ, but they out of stock at @Sir Vape ....
> 
> 
> 
> wwwwhhhyyyyyyy lol


I just looked at for sale page... no black, no silver... eishlol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/11/17)

veecee said:


> I just looked at for sale page... no black, no silver... eishlol
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Hoping the guys at @Sir Vape find a box hidden somewhere filled with Black RSQ's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/11/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Wow, awesome response, thanks gents, all of you
> 
> Special thanks to @Daniel da Rocha for the great comparison and hard data
> 
> ...


Yup i used it for 2days. But i just cant use the ol16 for long persiods of time. It needs to be squonked after every 2-3 pulls. Running my bf rdtas is much better as im only squonking once per smoke break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

Has anybody experienced any firing button issues on the RSQ. I've been running mine since Thursday evening and this morning out of the blue the firing button is responding erratically. Then it fires then it does not and sometimes it only fires for about a second and then stops. Got to press the living daylights out of it to ensure it fires.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (2/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Has anybody experienced any firing button issues on the RSQ. I've been running mine since Thursday evening and this morning out of the blue the firing button is responding erratically. Then it fires then it does not and sometimes it only fires for about a second and then stops. Got to press the living daylights out of it to ensure it fires.
> 
> Regards


Hey man,

I had the same issue on mine. All I did was rotate the button a few times. Press it and turn it. After that I didn't have any further issues. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (2/12/17)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I had the same issue on mine. All I did was rotate the button a few times. Press it and turn it. After that I didn't have any further issues.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


Great advice! You saved my day and weekend. It is back to normal again! 

Really appreciate this, thanks again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (2/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Great advice! You saved my day and weekend. It is back to normal again!
> 
> Really appreciate this, thanks again.
> 
> Regards


Pleasure bud. Glad I could help. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (2/12/17)

Keyaam said:


> Mine says too hot after 3 pulls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine does the same bru.


----------



## Tom (2/12/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> My fingers cannot get into It . May have to ask a 5year old to take it out for me


Wrap a strip of Tesafilm around the battery... That's what i did on my dotsquonk for the adapter tube.


Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/12/17)

Just a quick request. Anyone who has other bottles in the RSQ could you advise which fit. Thanks


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just a quick request. Anyone who has other bottles in the RSQ could you advise which fit. Thanks



sjmy and some other ones I got from Sir Vape work as well


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/12/17)

Amir said:


> sjmy and some other ones I got from Sir Vape work as well


link to the other ones please ?


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> link to the other ones please ?



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/7ml-silicon-squonk-bottles-by-arctic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/12/17)

Amir said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/7ml-silicon-squonk-bottles-by-arctic



Also got those - works perfectly


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/12/17)

Duik en Kyk Review up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (4/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Also got those - works perfectly
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Using the arctic bottles from Sir Vape as well works like a charm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Using the arctic bottles from Sir Vape as well works like a charm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Better feel then the OEM bottles? Unfortunately there seems only one stockist in the EU... In France. Needs to be significantly better to justify ordering 2 bottles there 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Tom said:


> Better feel then the OEM bottles? Unfortunately there seems only one stockist in the EU... In France. Needs to be significantly better to justify ordering 2 bottles there
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



I like the soft bottle that comes with it... Its so soft that if I look at it hard enough I can squonk it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom (5/12/17)

Amir said:


> I like the soft bottle that comes with it... Its so soft that if I look at it hard enough I can squonk it


Well... I think i gotta first test it after my holiday. Its been delivered to my home already. Just another week... The wait doesn't bother me though. Rather enjoying the weather 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/12/17)

What builds are you guys running on the rsq, I'm currently using dual 26 gauge nichrome 10 wrap 3mm diameter which comes out to 0.53 according to to rsq at 42w.

What's a good build to preserve battery life

Rda dead rabbit


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/12/17)

Rafique said:


> What builds are you guys running on the rsq, I'm currently using dual 26 gauge nichrome 10 wrap 3mm diameter which comes out to 0.53 according to to rsq at 42w.
> 
> What's a good build to preserve battery life
> 
> Rda dead rabbit



Fused Clapton 0.4 ohm 3mm ID in the Entheon at 21W - will build 0.6-7 for the next build. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rafique (5/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Fused Clapton 0.4 ohm 3mm ID in the Entheon at 21W - will build 0.6-7 for the next build.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



How's your battery life, I would like to vape lower wattages. I over sqounk a bit with the hadaly. Might consider an entheon


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/12/17)

Rafique said:


> How's your battery life, I would like to vape lower wattages. I over sqounk a bit with the hadaly. Might consider an entheon



I think the battery life is fine, but I'm switching between so many new toys at the moment - so I can't realy comment on that. With a bit of practice you will learn not to over sqounk - I initially did with the Hadaly as well until it became second nature


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (5/12/17)

Eventually joined the fun!!
Thanks @Sirvape and thanks @BumbleBee






Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (5/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Eventually joined the fun!!
> Thanks @Sirvape and thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Bro, what the heck is your lawnmower doing in your living room!!!? I know stuff grows like crazy in KZN but the carpet, seriously?

Lol, regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## @cliff (5/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Bro, what the heck is your lawnmower doing in your living room!!!? I know stuff grows like crazy in KZN but the carpet, seriously?
> 
> Lol, regards


Hahahahaha I didn't even notice, that is my son's toy

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

RSG, Haku Phenom with Ultem Cap... this is a really nice regulated squonker. What a good buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777 (6/12/17)

Rafique said:


> What builds are you guys running on the rsq, I'm currently using dual 26 gauge nichrome 10 wrap 3mm diameter which comes out to 0.53 according to to rsq at 42w.
> 
> What's a good build to preserve battery life
> 
> Rda dead rabbit



Running a coil company single fused Clapton 0.82 in a hadaly at 45w, gets me more than a days use on LG chocs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (6/12/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Running a coil company single fused Clapton 0.82 in a hadaly at 45w, gets me more than a days use on LG chocs


What is your juice consumption like?
I am running a hadaly with a 0.7 build at 42.4W and I'm halfway through my second bottle.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777 (6/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> What is your juice consumption like?
> I am running a hadaly with a 0.7 build at 42.4W and I'm halfway through my second bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



My consumption has decreased significantly since I started using this setup. I did a test the other day with using the rsq exclusively from 5am to 5pm and I went through just one bottle and the battery level was 29%. On my noisy cricket and dead rabbit combo I got through around 20ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase (6/12/17)

Got mine this morning. Waiting to get home and get this beauty going Shout out to JJ’s Emporium for getting this to me in less than 24hrs and just as I was leaving for work - hand delivered to my door just in time! @wazarmoto 

Any recommendations on builds before I get going? Who’s done a single build on this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Got mine this morning. Waiting to get home and get this beauty going Shout out to JJ’s Emporium for getting this to me in less than 24hrs and just as I was leaving for work - hand delivered to my door just in time! @wazarmoto
> 
> Any recommendations on builds before I get going? Who’s done a single build on this yet?


 Around the 0.4 mark seems to give pretty good life. I am vaping at 35w and getting through about 10ml of juice . stick with ni80 for quick ramp up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (7/12/17)

Vaping Biker review.



Link below - Vaping Biker mentions our forum...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (7/12/17)

Thanks @Dubz 
Great to see and hear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (7/12/17)

aweee we famous....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/12/17)

Found the perfect tank for this mod . the colour matches the silver perfectly. Another bf rdta. Running 0.4 24g ni80 flatwire build at a ridiculous 25W. 25w in 2017. Battery life and flavour for days.

Tank available from http://vapeguy.co.za/GAS-Mods-Nixon-RDTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Tom (18/12/17)

Very happy with this squonker so far! Great vape. Considering to sell my DotSquonk mod, still prefer regulated. And the Hotcig is perfect, almost same size as the DotSquonk.
I got the Goon LP for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (18/12/17)

I want to buy a rsq, but first i need to know if a Chalice III will fit? It's 14mm. If anyone has a chalice III, and would be so kind to post a picture with it on top of the rsq?


----------



## Ugi (19/12/17)

Rsq can take up to 24mm so 14mm no issues. Unfortunately don't have 1 to show


----------



## CHase (19/12/17)

After about a month or so of use would you guys still recommend the purchase or is there anything that is irritating after extended use ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jm10 (19/12/17)

CHase said:


> After about a month or so of use would you guys still recommend the purchase or is there anything that is irritating after extended use ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



@CHase , at the price point i dont see much better on the market that looks as good and just works, only thing is I’m running a dual coil low ohm set up so battery life does not last me a full day.
It is one of my daily drivers so its working for me.

I will only change once i upgrade to a higher end mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (19/12/17)

CHase said:


> After about a month or so of use would you guys still recommend the purchase or is there anything that is irritating after extended use ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



still using mine daily with no issues... experimenting with different builds and RDA's frequently but no trouble at all


----------



## CHase (19/12/17)

Ok great i think i will definitely pick it up. What build can you guys recommend with a Dead Rabbit ?


----------



## Daniel (19/12/17)

I noticed a weird thing with mine , and maybe the more clever guys can tell me what it is ..... I highlighted it in my last review of the RSQ as well

So on my DR build around 0.26 I seem to be getting some bucking where the wattage drops every time I fire the mod .... now this is on a full battery with ample amperage (continuous) so what could be the issue ? So let's say I run @ 50W it will buck down to 35W .....


----------



## Riaz (19/12/17)

Daniel said:


> I noticed a weird thing with mine , and maybe the more clever guys can tell me what it is ..... I highlighted it in my last review of the RSQ as well
> 
> So on my DR build around 0.26 I seem to be getting some bucking where the wattage drops every time I fire the mod .... now this is on a full battery with ample amperage (continuous) so what could be the issue ? So let's say I run @ 50W it will buck down to 35W .....


Is your mod in power or bypass mode?


----------



## Daniel (19/12/17)

Riaz said:


> Is your mod in power or bypass mode?



Power Mode I'll test again tonight and see .....


----------



## Riaz (20/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Power Mode I'll test again tonight and see .....


Any updates on your findings?


----------



## Daniel (20/12/17)

Riaz said:


> Any updates on your findings?



Sorry bud had to work late last night so didn't get to it .... will see if I can do a video and upload to my channel will post here.

Her's the link to when it bucks :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (21/12/17)

I've tried on 2 different occassions now and mine does the same. 

Its definitely a weak battery problem. Once my battery reaches below 20% it starts firing and lower wattages. 

When I put in a fresh battery, it fires at the set wattage.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/12/17)

Riaz said:


> I've tried on 2 different occassions now and mine does the same.
> 
> Its definitely a weak battery problem. Once my battery reaches below 20% it starts firing and lower wattages.
> 
> When I put in a fresh battery, it fires at the set wattage.



Makes sense, not enough juice for the Power well it’ll make due with what it’s got.... similar to my Cupti, if the wattage was too high for battery capacity it would tell me to charge


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/12/17)

Riaz said:


> I've tried on 2 different occassions now and mine does the same.
> 
> Its definitely a weak battery problem. Once my battery reaches below 20% it starts firing and lower wattages.
> 
> When I put in a fresh battery, it fires at the set wattage.



Out of interest sake, what batteries are you using?


----------



## Riaz (21/12/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> Out of interest sake, what batteries are you using?


Sony vt6
Samsung 25r 

Alternate between the two brands


----------



## Daniel (21/12/17)

Ok then the LG drolle are kak mine was fully charged.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Ok then the LG drolle are kak mine was fully charged.....


Daniel, plenty fake LG's out there. Mine have plenty skop. Sure yours are genuine?

Regards


----------



## Daniel (22/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Daniel, plenty fake LG's out there. Mine have plenty skop. Sure yours are genuine?
> 
> Regards



Would hope so bought them from NoonClouds ....


----------



## Chris du Toit (22/12/17)

Its a common problem with most of the LG batteries that they sag or that you get low battery warning. I just ran my RSQ with VTC5 batteries down to almost empty with no lag in performance or auto adjustment in power levels. Running 0.17 at 55W pulling 18odd Amps

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dubz (22/12/17)

My brand new Samsung 25Rs run to zero when i don't pay attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BHANA (27/12/17)

Howzit Cloud Makers 

Its about a week now that I have my RSQ with a Dead Rabbit RDA.

Purchased from @Sir Vape 

So here’s my 2 cents:

there is no issues with the magnets, no signs of them getting loose as well. The issue with the led light, when the light has been set to off, it now does not return back to on when the battery is replaced, firmware upgrade done. Battery cover does not rattle as said in some reviews.

Using a LG HG2 and i have no issues to report, works like a gem till almost dead. Sqounk bottle feels nice but abit too soft so its a bit of a mission to put back, any recommendations?

Love that I can change the start up logo and name.

Its my first mod and rda so im very new to this also I cant compare this to any other mods and rda’s, i have a Smok V8 big baby beast stick which i used, its a gem aswell.

In my rda I initially had a dual coil setup using bubble wraps fused clapton 2,5mm running .11ohm and at 60watt juice was SNLV 18 and the flavour was intense, changed to Hazeworks Scream and it was dull so i went single coil running at .32ohm and at 45watt and scream juice was intense. (Pleas excuse me if my wattages etc is all wrong, still learning)

Overall I love my setup, thumbs up to Craig for recommending this.

What RDA’s are you guys using that’s works well?

@Amir how is your setup going? Can you tell me whats the best coil setup for this mod.

Thats all for now Vaper’s

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

BHANA said:


> Howzit Cloud Makers
> 
> Its about a week now that I have my RSQ with a Dead Rabbit RDA.
> 
> ...


I use the tweezer to put the bottle back, bit of a mission but a lot less juice on me! Actually the only way I have been able to get the bottle back.


----------



## Dolfie (27/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> I use the tweezer to put the bottle back, bit of a mission but a lot less juice on me! Actually the only way I have been able to get the bottle back.


Hopefully will be getting mine tomorrow also ordered the Flave 24mm. Not alot off reviews about the 24mm but what i have seen I think it will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/12/17)

I have been using a VV Pulse and an Entheon on the RSQ. The Pulse is by far my favorite despite the general consensus being the opposite.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

Dolfie said:


> Hopefully will be getting mine tomorrow also ordered the Flave 24mm. Not alot off reviews about the 24mm but what i have seen I think it will work.


Waiting for a GAIA bottom feed rdta that can run on a squonker,  hoping no more oversquonking. Been running a Entheon clone and liking it a lot, but I am a messy squonker,  so let's see what happens. It is a great mod, and the Flave seems nice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (28/12/17)

BHANA said:


> Howzit Cloud Makers
> 
> Its about a week now that I have my RSQ with a Dead Rabbit RDA.
> 
> ...



I’ve been bouncing back and forth between the hadaly and the entheon for this mod. I was using a dead rabbit but I’m really not a dual coil kinda guy. To put this into perspective, I’m very fussy about the mods that I take with me when I’m traveling and for this trip, along with the old faithful trusty BB, I have the RSQ/Hadaly set up. I get 2 bottles worth of juice before the battery reaches 20% and starts bucking, I can rewick on the fly and use the onboard charging if my spare battery runs out, flavor is downright on point all the time, every time. So basically I’ve got a minimum of 4 bottles worth of juice when I have a spare battery handy.... that’s plenty efficient and reliable enough for me. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (28/12/17)

I purchased a black RSQ about a week ago from @sirvape and am running a WASP nano RDA on it and could not be happier. It is my first time squonking and am really enjoying it. The door does rattle ever so slightly, but in the bigger picture of things, its not a deal breaker for me.

I think I must have done the firmware upgrade incorrectly (#noob) because even after having done it, when replacing a battery the settings for the flashing LED revert back to their default.

If someone could post a step-by-step on how to do the upgrade I would sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Dubz (28/12/17)

Lawrence A said:


> I purchased a black RSQ about a week ago from @sirvape and am running a WASP nano RDA on it and could not be happier. It is my first time squonking and am really enjoying it. The door does rattle ever so slightly, but in the bigger picture of things, its not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I think I must have done the firmware upgrade incorrectly (#noob) because even after having done it, when replacing a battery the settings for the flashing LED revert back to their default.
> 
> If someone could post a step-by-step on how to do the upgrade I would sincerely appreciate it.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hotcig-rsq-firmware-upgrade-keep-led-off.t44763/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/12/17)

I think this is the part I messed up...

"Switch mod to "link" mode - remove the battery, hold down + & - while connecting USB cable to PC."

Can someone who has done this dumb it down a little for me.

Switch mod to "link" mode - how do you do this? Do you do this first and THEN remove the battery. Do you have to still be holding down the +/- WHILE you are connecting the USB cable...


----------



## Dubz (28/12/17)

Lawrence A said:


> I think this is the part I messed up...
> 
> "Switch mod to "link" mode - remove the battery, hold down + & - while connecting USB cable to PC."
> 
> ...


Remove the battery.
Connect the USB cable to your mod.
Hold +&- down while inserting other end of USB cable into PC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/12/17)

Dubz said:


> Remove the battery.
> Connect the USB cable to your mod.
> Hold +&- down while inserting other end of USB cable into PC.


Thanks so much @Dubz, that makes a whole lot more sense - will give it a shot.


----------



## Dubz (28/12/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Thanks so much @Dubz, that makes a whole lot more sense - will give it a shot.


No problem.


----------



## BHANA (29/12/17)

Amir said:


> I’ve been bouncing back and forth between the hadaly and the entheon for this mod. I was using a dead rabbit but I’m really not a dual coil kinda guy. To put this into perspective, I’m very fussy about the mods that I take with me when I’m traveling and for this trip, along with the old faithful trusty BB, I have the RSQ/Hadaly set up. I get 2 bottles worth of juice before the battery reaches 20% and starts bucking, I can rewick on the fly and use the onboard charging if my spare battery runs out, flavor is downright on point all the time, every time. So basically I’ve got a minimum of 4 bottles worth of juice when I have a spare battery handy.... that’s plenty efficient and reliable enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Amir

What coil u using in your Hadaly?


----------



## Amir (30/12/17)

BHANA said:


> Thank you Amir
> 
> What coil u using in your Hadaly?



Something that @smilelykumeenit made for me. I have no idea what I’m running where and why... all my coiling questions can be forwarded directly to him lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (30/12/17)

Yesterday one magnet came loose. Probably because of the climate in Thailand  Only complaint so far, otherwise my new all day device. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BHANA (31/12/17)

Amir said:


> Something that @smilelykumeenit made for me. I have no idea what I’m running where and why... all my coiling questions can be forwarded directly to him lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you , yeah he contacted me, will give him a buzz once the holiday fever is done on my side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (1/1/18)

Good evening all.
Having a trouble with my rsq, it was working fine until bed time but then in the morning it wouldn't fire, it wouldn't pick up the atty. I tried several attys but still gives "check atomizer" error. I tried updating/resetting on the hm tools app but still nothing? 
Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (1/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Good evening all.
> Having a trouble with my rsq, it was working fine until bed time but then in the morning it wouldn't fire, it wouldn't pick up the atty. I tried several attys but still gives "check atomizer" error. I tried updating/resetting on the hm tools app but still nothing?
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Just speculating. Remove the atty and juice bottle. Move the pin the juice pipe slips on to up and down a couple of times and test. Could be a bad contact on the positive pin which is the piece the pipe slips on to. Just a shot in the dark but who knows?

Godo luck.let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (1/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Just speculating. Remove the atty and juice bottle. Move the pin the juice pipe slips on to up and down a couple of times and test. Could be a bad contact on the positive pin which is the piece the pipe slips on to. Just a shot in the dark but who knows?
> 
> Godo luck.let us know.


Tried that but no change. Hasn't happened before.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (1/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Tried that but no change. Hasn't happened before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Not good news. Weird error this.


----------



## Fuzz (1/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Good evening all.
> Having a trouble with my rsq, it was working fine until bed time but then in the morning it wouldn't fire, it wouldn't pick up the atty. I tried several attys but still gives "check atomizer" error. I tried updating/resetting on the hm tools app but still nothing?
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Had this happen to one of my RSQs - sent it through to Sir Vape who fixed and shipped it back on the same day. Seems like a quick fix though I didn’t ask what was done to fix it.

Sorry that I can’t help further.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## @cliff (2/1/18)

Fuzz said:


> Had this happen to one of my RSQs - sent it through to Sir Vape who fixed and shipped it back on the same day. Seems like a quick fix though I didn’t ask what was done to fix it.
> 
> Sorry that I can’t help further.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Fuzz 
Will get in touch with @Sirvape 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/1/18)

The 1 bad thing about this mod, not sure if it's only mine , but as the battery depleats, so does the power delivery which is weird coz this is a regulated device which means the mod should fire at the required wattage till the battery reaches its lowest point. 

This happens when my battery gets to 50% , sometimes even higher. 

I am using good batteries (vtc6 ; 25r)


----------



## Dolfie (5/1/18)

Got mine a few days ago pairing with the Flave 24mm. Only issue with device for me is getting battery out. But i made a plan and its working.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (5/1/18)

Dolfie said:


> Got mine a few days ago pairing with the Flave 24mm. Only issue with device for me is getting battery out. But i made a plan and its working.
> View attachment 118203


True to form there @Dolfie! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine (6/1/18)

Dolfie said:


> Got mine a few days ago pairing with the Flave 24mm. Only issue with device for me is getting battery out. But i made a plan and its working.
> View attachment 118203



A fisherman makes a plan 

I am enjoying mine tremendously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/1/18)

Dolfie said:


> Got mine a few days ago pairing with the Flave 24mm. Only issue with device for me is getting battery out. But i made a plan and its working.
> View attachment 118203


You can use the battery door to remove the battery . works very well just make sure you push it upwards quite a bit before lifting to save your battery wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffCounter (6/1/18)

@Cliff Anything new about the problem with your RSQ? 
I got the same problem. After two hours of use it suddenly started to say "CHECK ATOMIZER", no matter what atomizer i put on the mod. Kinda sucks pretty hard


----------



## @cliff (7/1/18)

PuffCounter said:


> @Cliff Anything new about the problem with your RSQ?
> I got the same problem. After two hours of use it suddenly started to say "CHECK ATOMIZER", no matter what atomizer i put on the mod. Kinda sucks pretty hard


Hi @PuffCounter 
I actually hit a luck, I opened it up and checked the internals and actually didn't find anything wrong, when I put it back together it worked perfectly and hasn't faltered since. So not sure if it was a loose connection or what?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffCounter (7/1/18)

@Cliff I'm glad for you it worked! But it is a risky move since opening the device voids the guarantee, so I will wait what Hotcig/my vendor says about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/1/18)

PuffCounter said:


> @Cliff Anything new about the problem with your RSQ?
> I got the same problem. After two hours of use it suddenly started to say "CHECK ATOMIZER", no matter what atomizer i put on the mod. Kinda sucks pretty hard


Have you tried screwing down the screws on the top of the 510? mine were coming lose


----------



## PuffCounter (8/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Have you tried screwing down the screws on the top of the 510? mine were coming lose



Hi,
not yet, as I do not have a T3 screwdriver. But I also realized now, that the upper part where the 510 is does not have a seal which would void the guarantee. The only seal I can see is at one of the lower corners of the mod. So I will try to tighten the screws as soon as I have the screwdriver. If it doesn't work, I will open the 510 area and see if that helps, just as @Cliff probably did. Thanks for the advice @Kalashnikov !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/1/18)

PuffCounter said:


> Hi,
> not yet, as I do not have a T3 screwdriver. But I also realized now, that the upper part where the 510 is does not have a seal which would void the guarantee. The only seal I can see is at one of the lower corners of the mod. So I will try to tighten the screws as soon as I have the screwdriver. If it doesn't work, I will open the 510 area and see if that helps, just as @Cliff probably did. Thanks for the advice @Kalashnikov !


i just used a small star screwdriver and it worked. so just try the smallest one you have it should do the job. thats if it is lose. goodluck man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (8/1/18)

Is the 510 on the RSQ adjustable? Have quite a few atties so was just curious..


----------



## DougP (8/1/18)

WorthyJoker said:


> Is the 510 on the RSQ adjustable? Have quite a few atties so was just curious..



It’s spring loaded so no need to adjust. I have run numerous atties on it with no problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WorthyJoker (9/1/18)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> It’s spring loaded so no need to adjust. I have run numerous atties on it with no problems
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## WorthyJoker (9/1/18)

I was also wondering, I received mine yesterday and there seems to be a tiny bit of juice seeping into the 510 itself when I squonk. Is this normal when squonking? It's not a lot, it's my first squonk mod so not sure if that's normal or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP (9/1/18)

WorthyJoker said:


> I was also wondering, I received mine yesterday and there seems to be a tiny bit of juice seeping into the 510 itself when I squonk. Is this normal when squonking? It's not a lot, it's my first squonk mod so not sure if that's normal or not.



Sent you a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lawrence A (9/1/18)

I saw earlier in this thread people were having problems removing the battery? I found that if you push the battery up towards the negative terminal side it slips out the bottom positive side very easily. Hope that helps someone?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (9/1/18)

Anyone know where I can get doors for the RSQ?


----------



## Raindance (9/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Anyone know where I can get doors for the RSQ?


Never seen them as a separate item or aftermarket accessory. Why are you asking?

Regards


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Never seen them as a separate item or aftermarket accessory. Why are you asking?
> 
> Regards


The magnets came loose (thrice)

Both times before yesterday I did it properly ( well not good enough otherwise they wouldn't have come loose again- think I used too little super glue)

Yesterday I took too long to put magnets back (got busy in the shop) and the glue had dried. Got most of it out but there's a small little that I can't so now the door isn't flush. 

Its not a major issue but it's bothering me. 

So my solution is to get a new door. 

Is there something else I could try?


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

This is the "gap" 

There is also slight door rattle


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to buy a rsq, but first i need to know if a Chalice III will fit? It's 14mm. If anyone has a chalice III, and would be so kind to post a picture with it on top of the rsq?


I have a Chalice for my Reo Grand and though tiny I'm sure it'll work fine.


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 116191
> View attachment 116192
> Found the perfect tank for this mod . the colour matches the silver perfectly. Another bf rdta. Running 0.4 24g ni80 flatwire build at a ridiculous 25W. 25w in 2017. Battery life and flavour for days.
> 
> Tank available from http://vapeguy.co.za/GAS-Mods-Nixon-RDTA


Sure is pretty!


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> This is the "gap"
> 
> There is also slight door rattle
> 
> View attachment 118635


Are your magnets secured solid?


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are your magnets secured solid?


Please read 4 post up 

I don't want to add more glue until I can get the old hardened ones out (getting a new door seems less hassle )


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Please read 4 post up
> 
> I don't want to add more glue until I can get the old hardened ones out (getting a new door seems less hassle )



Tried soaking the panels in hot water???


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tried soaking the panels in hot water???


The glue is on the mod


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> The glue is on the mod


Sherbet 

I replied wrong here lol 

Sorry bout that. 

Won't the carbon fibre come off ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Sherbet
> 
> I replied wrong here lol
> 
> ...


i wanna see whats under the carbon fiber but im scared il ruin it lol. but think it would be cool if it was all 1 colour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> i wanna see whats under the carbon fiber but im scared il ruin it lol. but think it would be cool if it was all 1 colour


Yeah me too hey 

Don't wanna ruin an awesome looking mod


----------



## DanielSLP (10/1/18)

I also had the magnet issue, when i glued it the first time i had the old glue still on, it kept popping off. 

My final solution that worked and hasn't had it come off since then and over a month ago was to:
1st: Take a pen knife or share pairing knife (not a fancy one) and scraped all the old glue off both the magnet and the insert section. Make sure it is completely clean, there is even a little hole that will need cleaning, but be careful because you don't want to puncture the carbon fibre sticker.
2nd: Add a very small amount of glue in the hole and a bit inside the inserts surface, put the magnet in correctly (magnetized part facing out)
3rd: quick wipe off the excess before it drys, and hold the magnet very hard for about 2 minutes. Job done

If you get glue on the outside you can either, use acetone to clean up (works for the hands too) or scratch it off with a knife once it has dried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/18)

DanielSLP said:


> I also had the magnet issue, when i glued it the first time i had the old glue still on, it kept popping off.
> 
> My final solution that worked and hasn't had it come off since then and over a month ago was to:
> 1st: Take a pen knife or share pairing knife (not a fancy one) and scraped all the old glue off both the magnet and the insert section. Make sure it is completely clean, there is even a little hole that will need cleaning, but be careful because you don't want to puncture the carbon fibre sticker.
> ...



@Riaz, acetone may do the trick on the old glue as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Yeah me too hey
> 
> Don't wanna ruin an awesome looking mod


Take one for the team haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanielSLP (10/1/18)

Raindance said:


> @Riaz, acetone may do the trick on the old glue as well.


My glue was so old and set and I didn't want to soak it, the knife seemed to work well in my situation though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786 (13/1/18)

Hello all, just recently registered as when searching on google a couple of weeks ago. This place popped up regarding the hotcig rsq. Had a nice long read of the thread, plus watched Jai Hazes review on the rsq.

So I ended up buying one as I’ve just recently got into the whole squonking phenomenon.

First things first, what an awesome little squonker this thing is. Absolutely love it, I have both a dead rabbit and the new dead rabbit sq that I use with it and it’s out of this world.
I know a few of you have had issues with the magnets coming loose or falling off. Touch wood mine cane perfect but sadly it took a little knock so have a bit of a scratch on the top but still works like a dream. 

So a huge thanks to you guys convincing me to buy one. 

So I know people have mentioned squonk bottles for this mod. The one that comes with it, isn’t too bad I guess. But I’ve heard good things about the arctic dolphin ones. So my question is, would it be the 7ml or 8ml bottle to get??

If anyone can give me an answer to that I’d be most appreciative. 

Even though I’m from the U.K., I’ll be coming here for any advice and help. 

Again keep up the great work, you guys know your stuff

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Dolfie (13/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hello all, just recently registered as when searching on google a couple of weeks ago. This place popped up regarding the hotcig rsq. Had a nice long read of the thread, plus watched Jai Hazes review on the rsq.
> 
> So I ended up buying one as I’ve just recently got into the whole squonking phenomenon.
> 
> ...


I got me one of these its 8ml and it fits perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hello all, just recently registered as when searching on google a couple of weeks ago. This place popped up regarding the hotcig rsq. Had a nice long read of the thread, plus watched Jai Hazes review on the rsq.
> 
> So I ended up buying one as I’ve just recently got into the whole squonking phenomenon.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to our forum @Yas786. Many an international vaper are members here. Happy squonking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yas786 (13/1/18)

Dolfie said:


> I got me one of these its 8ml and it fits perfect.
> View attachment 118984


Hey thanks for the reply. Yes I was looking at those. 
Compared to the original silicone one on the rsq, is it better?? ie removing and filling the bottle. I just find the one that comes with the mod is a bit too soft and soon as you try and put it back in, the liquid gets easily displaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. Yes I was looking at those.
> Compared to the original silicone one on the rsq, is it better?? ie removing and filling the bottle. I just find the one that comes with the mod is a bit too soft and soon as you try and put it back in, the liquid gets easily displaced.


H there @Yas786 , use a tweezer to replace the bottle, works a lot better than trying to use fingers. Grip and slip it on, saves me having to clean up every time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (13/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> H there @Yas786 , use a tweezer to replace the bottle, works a lot better than trying to use fingers. Grip and slip it on, saves me having to clean up every time



That’s not a bad idea actually lol. 

But honestly speaking I do need a couple of decent squonk bottles for my rsq. Just makes it easier for me to change juices rather than having to empty the bottle then fill it up.


----------



## Dolfie (13/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. Yes I was looking at those.
> Compared to the original silicone one on the rsq, is it better?? ie removing and filling the bottle. I just find the one that comes with the mod is a bit too soft and soon as you try and put it back in, the liquid gets easily displaced.


I use both but the cap on this one I like more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> That’s not a bad idea actually lol.
> 
> But honestly speaking I do need a couple of decent squonk bottles for my rsq. Just makes it easier for me to change juices rather than having to empty the bottle then fill it up.


I agree, You can never have too many bottles, flavour variety is the best. Suppose that's why I have at least 3 mods running at any given time , with spare tanks on standby. 

Hope it will help until you can get more bottles, and save some juice due to spillage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786 (13/1/18)

Dolfie said:


> I use both but the cap on this one I like more.



Thanks bud, I’ll have a look and see if I can source one from here in the U.K. 
Failing that, I’ll just get it from good ole fasttech lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hello all, just recently registered as when searching on google a couple of weeks ago. This place popped up regarding the hotcig rsq. Had a nice long read of the thread, plus watched Jai Hazes review on the rsq.
> 
> So I ended up buying one as I’ve just recently got into the whole squonking phenomenon.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Yas786 
Thanks for the comments
Hope you find the info and bottles you need and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (16/1/18)

Been rolling like this since Saturday 

Need to get some proper industrial glue to keep these magnets in. 

Normal super glue is not working


----------



## Dubz (16/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Been rolling like this since Saturday
> 
> Need to get some proper industrial glue to keep these magnets in.
> 
> ...


Use loctite or qbond - don't use that cheap super glue in the tubes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (16/1/18)

Riaz said:


> Been rolling like this since Saturday
> 
> Need to get some proper industrial glue to keep these magnets in.
> 
> ...


Gorilla Superglue FTW


----------



## Riaz (16/1/18)

Dubz said:


> Use loctite or qbond - don't use that cheap super glue in the tubes.


I hope q bond won't be too thick? 

Coz that makes like a layer on its own, adding to the already limited space available to make the door sit flush. 

But it would be better than the way it is now. Will q bond it later. 

Dankie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (16/1/18)

Riaz said:


> I hope q bond won't be too thick?
> 
> Coz that makes like a layer on its own, adding to the already limited space available to make the door sit flush.
> 
> ...


If you use Qbond then use the glue only. Don't use the powder stuff with it.


----------



## Riaz (16/1/18)

Dubz said:


> If you use Qbond then use the glue only. Don't use the powder stuff with it.


The q bond I have is 2 tubes
Black and grey
Will check which one is which and work from there


----------



## Dubz (16/1/18)

Riaz said:


> The q bond I have is 2 tubes
> Black and grey
> Will check which one is which and work from there


I don't know about that then. The one i use is like superglue (thin/runny).


----------



## RobMcMaster (18/1/18)

Does anybody know where to find a replacement magnet for the door? 
I picked mine up at one point over december and noticed the battery-side magnet was gone. No idea when or where it fell out


----------



## M5000 (24/1/18)

I got my RSQ about 2 weeks after it released but have only been using it properly for the past week.. great device but it constantly powers off and back on and goes through the welcome and coil check.. it also doesn’t power on at all at times after inserting a new battery, moving the battery slightly while inserted gets it working, similarly turning it slightly while inserted can cause it to power off completely as if there is no battery present.. have tried all brands of batteries, fully charged.. magnets seem to be looser, there is quite a bit of play in the door so it happens alot when trying to squonk.. anyone having or had a similar issue? @Sir Vape could you please advise? Do I need to just drop it off or wait there?


----------



## Sir Vape (24/1/18)

M5000 said:


> I got my RSQ about 2 weeks after it released but have only been using it properly for the past week.. great device but it constantly powers off and back on and goes through the welcome and coil check.. it also doesn’t power on at all at times after inserting a new battery, moving the battery slightly while inserted gets it working, similarly turning it slightly while inserted can cause it to power off completely as if there is no battery present.. have tried all brands of batteries, fully charged.. magnets seem to be looser, there is quite a bit of play in the door so it happens alot when trying to squonk.. anyone having or had a similar issue? @Sir Vape could you please advise? Do I need to just drop it off or wait there?



Hey there pop it into the shop and let us have a quick look and see if its a quick fix. If not yes we will have to book it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz (24/1/18)

RobMcMaster said:


> Does anybody know where to find a replacement magnet for the door?
> I picked mine up at one point over december and noticed the battery-side magnet was gone. No idea when or where it fell out



+ 1 on this - also need a magnet, or if anyone can supply the dimensions of the magnet, that would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (25/1/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey there pop it into the shop and let us have a quick look and see if its a quick fix. If not yes we will have to book it in.



Thank you Sir will pop in when I get a chance..


----------



## Eckie Rellama (30/1/18)

Hi! Good day to all! I'm new here. 

I would like to ask about the update for the RSQ, can't update mine. I'm using windows 10. Refresh and Update Setting button can't be clicked. 
I tried to check the device manger for unrecognized devices and clicked the update for the driver. The HM Chip Tool still cannot recognize my mod.

Please help. Thanks in advance. =)


----------



## Raindance (30/1/18)

Eckie Rellama said:


> Hi! Good day to all! I'm new here.
> 
> I would like to ask about the update for the RSQ, can't update mine. I'm using windows 10. Refresh and Update Setting button can't be clicked.
> I tried to check the device manger for unrecognized devices and clicked the update for the driver. The HM Chip Tool still cannot recognize my mod.
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hotcig-rsq-firmware-upgrade-keep-led-off.t44763/#post-610187

Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eckie Rellama (30/1/18)

Raindance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hotcig-rsq-firmware-upgrade-keep-led-off.t44763/#post-610187
> 
> Hope this helps and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Regards



I tried the steps here also. But still I cant update my mod. I'm not familiar with the driver STM DFU. =(


----------



## BHANA (30/1/18)

Eckie Rellama said:


> Hi! Good day to all! I'm new here.
> 
> I would like to ask about the update for the RSQ, can't update mine. I'm using windows 10. Refresh and Update Setting button can't be clicked.
> I tried to check the device manger for unrecognized devices and clicked the update for the driver. The HM Chip Tool still cannot recognize my mod.
> ...



Helloz, open up the program then plug in your RSQ, the RSQ will ask if you wanna charge or update, use the keys and select update, the tool should pick up then....you can set your name as well 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yas786 (30/1/18)

Been trying to set a different theme on the rsq but doesn’t seem to work. What programs are you using to make themes for the rsq?? 

I’m on Windows 7 64bit version and have tried using paint but it’s either too small or too big. Not sure what size I should be saving themes in.


----------



## Eckie Rellama (30/1/18)

BHANA said:


> Helloz, open up the program then plug in your RSQ, the RSQ will ask if you wanna charge or update, use the keys and select update, the tool should pick up then....you can set your name as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried plugging and unplugging the RSQ with my laptop. Can't update still. Also accessed my device drivers, Maybe I have a problem with my drivers. 
HUHUHU =(


----------



## BHANA (30/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Been trying to set a different theme on the rsq but doesn’t seem to work. What programs are you using to make themes for the rsq??
> 
> I’m on Windows 7 64bit version and have tried using paint but it’s either too small or too big. Not sure what size I should be saving themes in.



Helloz, im using the HM Tools....I will double check how i did it....will probably post a video....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (30/1/18)

BHANA said:


> Helloz, im using the HM Tools....I will double check how i did it....will probably post a video....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks my friend.


----------



## WorthyJoker (31/1/18)

Anyone else having issues with the battery wraps tearing when taking out the battery?

I'm re wrapping batteries almost 4 times a week and it's annoying as @#!$. I push the positive terminal up and take out the battery, still tears.

Any tips?


----------



## Raindance (31/1/18)

WorthyJoker said:


> Anyone else having issues with the battery wraps tearing when taking out the battery?
> 
> I'm re wrapping batteries almost 4 times a week and it's annoying as @#!$. I push the positive terminal up and take out the battery, still tears.
> 
> Any tips?


The bottom terminal is the culprit on mine. It lifts up from the base grabbing the wrap as i remove the bat. Pushing it back down helps only short term.

Regards


----------



## Yas786 (31/1/18)

WorthyJoker said:


> Anyone else having issues with the battery wraps tearing when taking out the battery?
> 
> I'm re wrapping batteries almost 4 times a week and it's annoying as @#!$. I push the positive terminal up and take out the battery, still tears.
> 
> Any tips?



Nope mine is good as good, haven’t suffered a battery wrap tear since I’ve been using mine. 
My lost vape triade was horrendous for battery wrap tears, always the-wrapping them weekly.


----------



## WorthyJoker (31/1/18)

Yas786 said:


> Nope mine is good as good, haven’t suffered a battery wrap tear since I’ve been using mine.
> My lost vape triade was horrendous for battery wrap tears, always the-wrapping them weekly.


I'venoticed that the positive contacts on some RSQ mods sit flush and others don't. Bad luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## Yas786 (31/1/18)

WorthyJoker said:


> I'venoticed that the positive contacts on some RSQ mods sit flush and others don't. Bad luck of the draw I guess.



Just had a look at mine and it protrudes a little bit but not by much. 

I usually grab my battery from the positive pin with my finger nail and pry it out. There is a bit of resistance when taking it out but it doesn’t tear the wrap. 

Mind you the wraps I have on my battery are pretty thick ie not as thin as the original wraps. Maybe that is what is stopping my wraps from getting torn.


----------



## RobertC83 (1/2/18)

Hi Guys,

Any recommendations on decent replacement squonk bottles for the RSQ? The ones the Mod come with are not great.


----------



## Andre (1/2/18)

RobertC83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recommendations on decent replacement squonk bottles for the RSQ? The ones the Mod come with are not great.


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Your questions asked here, and answered just below that post.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (10/2/18)

Been running this mod for 2 weeks now and loving it.

Only one small aesthetic problem I have. That power pylon emblem on the one side. The detailed black lines are rubbing off and the white against the black is starting to look like an alien's genitals now.

Any way of covering it up? Thinking of using permanent marker but that also won't last.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TechnoMania (21/2/18)

1st post here....  Great thread on the RSQ. I have been vaping since 2010, and started squonking REOs when they were new... The RSQ is the one which actually made me set-aside my DNA 40 SunBox E7. INCREDIBLE vape when paired with the Le SuperSonic RDA (Clone) IMO. Temp-protection using SS316L has been on-point when set between 420-450F / 35 watts. No choppiness when going into TC, and no burnt Cellucotton when running dry. VERY sweet, smooth, vaping. 

Anyhow, my door also came with some movement.. I thought I would share my 'down-n-dirty' fix for those interested. Simply cut a few pieces of black electrical tape, and start sticking them inside the door like my below photos show. It took what you see to TOTALLY eliminate any annoying movement from mine (I DO plan on cutting nicer looking pieces of tape at a future date, but they are on the inside, and working well for now) :

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Adephi (21/2/18)

TechnoMania said:


> 1st post here....  Great thread on the RSQ. I have been vaping since 2010, and started squonking REOs when they were new... The RSQ is the one which actually made me set-aside my DNA 40 SunBox E7. INCREDIBLE vape when paired with the Le SuperSonic RDA (Clone) IMO. Temp-protection using SS316L has been on-point when set between 420-450F / 35 watts. No choppiness when going into TC, and no burnt Cellucotton when running dry. VERY sweet, smooth, vaping.
> 
> Anyhow, my door also came with some movement.. I thought I would share my 'down-n-dirty' fix for those interested. Simply cut a few pieces of black electrical tape, and start sticking them inside the door like my below photos show. It took what you see to TOTALLY eliminate any annoying movement from mine (I DO plan on cutting nicer looking pieces of tape at a future date, but they are on the inside, and working well for now) :
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum! Always great to have some folks from the overseas giving some advice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zebedee (25/2/18)

Hi
I registered on this forum as it seems to be the best place for discussing the RSQ. I'll have a bigger look round as I'm sure there is a lot more good info on here.
I've had my rsq for around 5 weeks now and living it. I seem to have escaped the door rattle and magnet issue (so far) but have encountered something different 
I usually vape In wattage mode (prob due to my mechs) and never in TC. I thought I'd give it a go. Does anyone's rsq give a high pitched whine when in temp control when battery drops below 30%?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (25/2/18)

zebedee said:


> Hi
> I registered on this forum as it seems to be the best place for discussing the RSQ. I'll have a bigger look round as I'm sure there is a lot more good info on here.
> I've had my rsq for around 5 weeks now and living it. I seem to have escaped the door rattle and magnet issue (so far) but have encountered something different
> I usually vape In wattage mode (prob due to my mechs) and never in TC. I thought I'd give it a go. Does anyone's rsq give a high pitched whine when in temp control when battery drops below 30%?


Hi @zebedee and welcome to the forum.

Have not had my RSQ in TC mode for long, basically just checked if it works and set and left it on pass thru mode. Most mods do perform some electronic wizardry at lower voltages in order to keep Amp draw to the cut off limit while still trying to get the required Watts. Whether the noise is normal for the RSQ I do however not know.

What coil and resistance are you running?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zebedee (25/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi @zebedee and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have not had my RSQ in TC mode for long, basically just checked if it works and set and left it on pass thru mode. Most mods do perform some electronic wizardry at lower voltages in order to keep Amp draw to the cut off limit while still trying to get the required Watts. Whether the noise is normal for the RSQ I do however not know.
> 
> ...


Currently running a 24gauge 316L simple coil running in TC mode. 450 degrees F. Set to 45W. 0.41ohms 
I have on some occasions got the whine in wattage mode but only when the battery is below 3%


----------



## Raindance (25/2/18)

At that level your battery would be capable of about 30W so your mod will be performing its Wizardry to boost the Watts. Probably nothing to worry about although few people I know actually squonk in TC mode.

Anyone else?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zebedee (25/2/18)

Thanks. The batteries I'm using are hg2s. All around 6 months old. I was wondering if the batteries might be tired but not had chance to purchase more.


----------



## Raindance (25/2/18)

zebedee said:


> Thanks. The batteries I'm using are hg2s. All around 6 months old. I was wondering if the batteries might be tired but not had chance to purchase more.


Unless you have been running those LG's excessively hard, those should still be very close to perfect. 

Regards


----------



## Adephi (25/2/18)

Been using mine for 4 weeks as a go to mod. Running the batteries untill 0%. (Yeah, I'm not doing mechs soon).

No problem at all. Running the pink Samsung batteries. 

Could be the batteries. Maybe borrow a different one from a friend. If thats not it the electronic board might be faulty.


----------



## TechnoMania (26/2/18)

I have more or less vaped the RSQ exclusively in TC using SS316L with HG2's, only using wattage-mode to compare the vape experience between my DNA devices. I have heard no whining whatsoever. My batteries deplete properly to the device's cut-off. IMO TC and squonking go hand in hand. I quite enjoy being able to vape just about all of the juice from the wick with no fear of burning it before squonking again.. 

I have read some complaints regarding the silicone bottle being a pain to fill. My solution was to use the refill bottle which was included in my Hugo Vapor Squeezer. It's great to not have to remove the RSQ's bottle at all. Flavor changes using TC makes it a snap. Just squonk down to empty, vape the wick dry, use the refill bottle with a different flavor, and Bob's your Uncle In fact, I plan on picking up a 5 pack of 30ml silicone refill bottles to have different flavors at the ready since I've found it works so well. It's actually quicker / much less messy for me to use the refill bottle than removing the RSQ's..

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## zebedee (27/2/18)

I guess I have a faulty unit. Past my vendor warrantee too  I've emailed hotcig and got no reply. Should have waited a while I think before impulse buying lol.
I'll persevere until I can order the pulse 80w. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## Faraaz (5/3/18)

Has anybody been using the rsq & wasp nano combo 

If so what builds are in there? 

I only use , ni80 24ga sometimes twisted and flatwire , never had any issues , but just can't seem to get it right for this one


----------



## TylerD (6/3/18)

I use a RSQ with a wasp.
I use this coil. Awesome flava! Almost like drinking the juice. Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## foysal1988 (11/3/18)

Hi all,

Im having issues with battery percentage fluctuating and draining really quick. I have tried 4 different batteries, different tanks and updating software but issue remains. Vaping at 35w on 3.0ohm dual coil kanthal build. 

Has anybody else experienced this or know how to fix?


----------

